# Look At What You Would Have Won



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This one went for more than I had spare to spend on a watch







A pity, why is it when you buy a watch you se something else just that bit better afterwards









A nice example.

Anyway some nice pictures for Dave on the Forum.




























E-bay sellers pic.

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a shame you diddnt bag it, what did it end at?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rondeco said:


> Â£277 , not a fortune but ....well you know !


Certainly do!!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Tiss a nice watch, not too much going on to distract from the time, which is good.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

rondeco said:


> Â£277 , not a fortune but ....well you know !


Afraid I do as well, but what a lovely watch.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Even I like that one.









I think I'm turning...


----------

